# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Mirena and Hair Loss

## WomensHairLossProject

I wanted to share with everyone a post that was recently written on The Women's Hair Loss Project by a former user of the Mirena IUD contraception device. She is asking for people to sign a petition to force the manufacturers of Mirena (Bayer Healthcare) to be required to provide patients a full list of possible adverse reactions to the drug. The petition is not only about a right to make informed decisions, but also so that when side effects arise, they are able to be properly diagnosed.

Please take the time to read the post about Mirena:
http://www.womenshairlossproject.com...call-to-action

----------


## SpencerKobren

Great Job WHP! Ill be signing my name to that petition ASAP.

----------

